# I sleep too much after taking Risperdal.



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Risperdal makes me want to sleep for 12 hours. I can wake up earlier but I feel too groggy and want to go back to bed... 

Does anyone beside me experience this ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have on medications before. You might want to talk with your doctor about the dosage. It may be too high.


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

Some Russian Guy said:


> Risperdal makes me want to sleep for 12 hours. I can wake up earlier but I feel too groggy and want to go back to bed...
> 
> Does anyone beside me experience this ?


I've taken risperdal, it makes you very very sleepy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Risperdal made me a fat zombie.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

risperdal which im currently on has no side effects for me(doesn't make me tired nothing), but when i was on trazadone i slept forever it was really annoying so i stopped taking it.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I think another term for "antipsychotic" is "major tranquilizer", so tranquility and sedation are pretty much to be expected from Risperdal and all other antipsychotics. Are you taking it for schizophrenia or bipolar disorder? Unless you are in a state of psychosis, you probably shouldn't be taking an antipsychotic to relieve anxiety. Using antipsychotics for non-psychotic anxiety is like killing a fly with a sledgehammer - it'll get the job done, but it'll also probably cause harm and leave damage. If nothing else has worked for your anxiety, then taking Risperdal for it is fine since it's either Risperdal or nothing. But if you were put on Risperdal because your doctor wanted something that would definitely dissolve most of your anxiety without considering the consequences it could potentially have on the rest of your mind and body, or if he was needlessly worried about the potential for misuse or addiction (i.e. benzo), then he probably doesn't have your best interests in consideration.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

korey said:


> I think another term for "antipsychotic" is "major tranquilizer", so tranquility and sedation are pretty much to be expected from Risperdal and all other antipsychotics. *Are you taking it for schizophrenia or bipolar disorder? Unless you are in a state of psychosis, you probably shouldn't be taking an antipsychotic to relieve anxiety. Using antipsychotics for non-psychotic anxiety is like killing a fly with a sledgehammer - it'll get the job done, but it'll also probably cause harm and leave damage. *If nothing else has worked for your anxiety, then taking Risperdal for it is fine since it's either Risperdal or nothing. But if you were put on Risperdal because your doctor wanted something that would definitely dissolve most of your anxiety without considering the consequences it could potentially have on the rest of your mind and body, or if he was needlessly worried about the potential for misuse or addiction (i.e. benzo), then he probably doesn't have your best interests in consideration.


Yep.


----------



## Emile (Feb 3, 2010)

From my very basic understanding, all antipsychotics act by blocking some or all of the dopamine receptors. That's a very potent way of combating anxiety, overkill by anyone's standards.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

korey said:


> I think another term for "antipsychotic" is "major tranquilizer", so tranquility and sedation are pretty much to be expected from Risperdal and all other antipsychotics. Are you taking it for schizophrenia or bipolar disorder? Unless you are in a state of psychosis, you probably shouldn't be taking an antipsychotic to relieve anxiety. Using antipsychotics for non-psychotic anxiety is like killing a fly with a sledgehammer - it'll get the job done, but it'll also probably cause harm and leave damage. If nothing else has worked for your anxiety, then taking Risperdal for it is fine since it's either Risperdal or nothing. But if you were put on Risperdal because your doctor wanted something that would definitely dissolve most of your anxiety without considering the consequences it could potentially have on the rest of your mind and body, or if he was needlessly worried about the potential for misuse or addiction (i.e. benzo), then he probably doesn't have your best interests in consideration.


To be frank, I don't want to take it at all... but I'm taking it to fall asleep faster...
My doctor has given me these meds after I told her that I have trouble falling asleep... 
They tell me that I have a schizoaffective disorder... but I have a hard time believing it... They are basically pushing these pills onto me...

Anyway, I took only half the pill at 1:30 in the morning, and was able to get up from bed after 7 hours.... yay


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Schizoaffective disorder is related to schizophrenia, so there probably is reason to be on an antipsychotic. But for simple anxiety, they aren't a good idea.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Emile said:


> From my very basic understanding, all antipsychotics act by blocking some or all of the dopamine receptors. *That's a very potent way of combating anxiety*, overkill by anyone's standards.


Not at all, ppl with social anxiety have low dopamine levels/binding, using a antipsychotic will make it even worse.
Yeah they would make you not care because your social desire will be completely shot, not something i would like:roll.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

euphoria said:


> Schizoaffective disorder is related to schizophrenia, so there probably is reason to be on an antipsychotic.


Funny thing is that my psychiatrist tells me that I'm basically a schizo...
But my psychologist says that I'm perfectly healthy, but need that diagnosis in order to keep my social security payments...

I don't know which one to believe...


----------

